# Ocean Kayak Trident 13



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I've searched this thread for OK Trident 13 Reviews, but alas there aren't any. I've could've missed it on accident, but I checked. 

Anyways, I'm thinking about picking on up, as I've only heard positive things about them. It seems to be good middle ground between cheaper kayaks and more expensive ones. I have a few concerns before biting the bullet and buying one:

1) Is it stable? It seems narrow for its length, which I imagine would compromise stability.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, how comfortable would you feel being out on the Gulf some ways in this kayak?
3) Are there any design flaws that I should be made aware of?
4) Are there any other kayaks in the same price range that you would recommend before the Trident 13?

Thanks for answering, I just wanted to clear these things up really quick.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

That was the first kayak i owned an i really liked only reason i got rid of it is to get hobie. It is stable i could stand an fish from it and im 6ft 160lbs, never fished out of mine in the gulf though but i wouldnt recommend going 4-5 miles in it as things can change out there in matter of minutes maybe 3 miles max is far "i" would go out in it atleast. Its a great kayak overall though!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Have not paddled a Trident 13, but I have a Prowler 13 which is the predecessor for the Trident. The Prowler 13 is an excellent design, stable, fast, tracks well, great cockpit layout. I have since bought a Hobie Revolution, but I will never sell the P13. In many ways, it is a better kayak than the Hobie, but you can't beat the mirage drive system. 

I can only speculate that the Trident is an improvement on an already very, very good fishing kayak. Here's what the OK site says about the Trident 13 "...The Trident 13 performs well in almost any water application but you'll notice the superb performance in breaking surf and rough seas."


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have owned quite a few kayaks now and the last one I bought was the Trident 13. There isn't a single bad thing I can say about it. It's fast, stable, has the right amount of storage and has plenty of useful amenities. I haven't taken it out very far yet, but I have taken my other Oceans out as far as 8 miles without worry and this yak is certainly capable if such trips


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

1) Plenty stable. I stood and fished although Im a pretty light guy...
2) I would not be comfortable in the least bit that far out in a kayak (maybe with a mothership). I only go a couple miles max in my Revo 13.
3) Only thing I hated was the seat would stay wet if you got it soaked, I got a Surf-to-Summit GTS Expedition seat to remedy that. 
4) No experience with anything but a Tarpon 120 and a Revo 13, I would highly recommend the Trident 13.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm definitely in the market for a trident 13. Willing to trade a OK big game prowler for it if anybody out there has one and is interested. It's just a bit too big for me, I miss the speed of my other kayaks. It's way better than my other kayaks in every other category, though.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, but for some reason my brain said Prowler but my fingers typed Trident haha. The kayak in question is actually an Ocean Kayak Prowler 13. I went ahead and bought it from Patrick from Slow & Low Coastal Outfitters, great guy. 

I already took it out on my pond and caught a few bass, I think I found my next favorite thing to do. 

Back on topic, I assume the Prowler is much the same as a Trident with the Prowler being somewhat lesser in certain features. Would I be wrong in that assumption?

Expect a good but of questions from me in the near future, I have some fishing experience, but no kayak fishing experience.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

iJabo said:


> Thanks for the responses, but for some reason my brain said Prowler but my fingers typed Trident haha. The kayak in question is actually an Ocean Kayak Prowler 13. I went ahead and bought it from Patrick from Slow & Low Coastal Outfitters, great guy.
> 
> I already took it out on my pond and caught a few bass, I think I found my next favorite thing to do.
> 
> ...


They are very similar, the trident has a few more bells and whistles (rod pod storage, fish finder sonar shield, adjustable foot pegs) and it's also a couple inches wider. For that reason, it's also a bit heavier and a few hundred bucks more at retail.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I upgraded last year to the OK Trident 13 and I am loving it!. It is very stable and it goes through the surf just fine. The only suggestion I have is to be sure to get the rudder upgrade if you are going to go into the gulf. It greatly increases the turnability and traking in windy conditions you are likely to encounter in the open Gulf. I have never had as much as a half cup of water get inside my hull in almost two years of use.


----------

